
Show HN: PartKAM – a flash-based 2.5d CAM application (2010) - Jack000
https://partkam.com/
======
Jack000
Figured I'd post this before the flash player is EOL. This is an open-source
flash application I wrote 10 years ago while I was in school.

[https://launchpad.net/partkam](https://launchpad.net/partkam) here's a
youtube video, if you don't want to enable flash:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocmYJlFGjXY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocmYJlFGjXY)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P__6HAEeiIk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P__6HAEeiIk)

It's a CAM program that imports SVG files, performs offset operations, then
exports toolpaths as Gcode for CNC machines. It's written in flash/AS3 because
I really wanted it to be web-based, and it wasn't quite possible to do this
kind of graphical application in javascript back then.

It uses a custom offset/intersection algorithm that I wrote in AS3, mostly
because there were no other options (now there's clipper.js)

I think over the years a few people have used it. There weren't many options
for free CAM programs, which is mostly why I made this.

